
React, Redux and JavaScript Architecture - jrsinclair
https://jrsinclair.com/articles/2018/react-redux-javascript-architecture/
======
jrsinclair
Disclosure: I am the original author of this article.

~~~
brudgers
So long as you are not spamming and the quality is reasonable, I think it's
better than ok to submit things you have written, because then you can answer
questions and engage in any discussion.

